# orderng meds online



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i was looking at interceptors website oping it was coming back soon an in their FAQ it says that they ONLY sell to vets.....so does that mean that petmeds.com and all other sites are selling bootlegs? I like my vet, but id like to fin a vet to purchase interceptor from when it comes available...would customer service know of any vets in my area? also i only have one pill left of interceptor an winston was due for his dose on april 5th....since im not sure when intercepor will be available iwas thinking of holding out until may 1st t give him his dose which means he will e protected until july instead of june...is this risky during april?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Because Interceptor has htw prev in it you have to have a prescription from your vet. If your dog has recently had a htw test then they would have no problem with your ordering online. When you start ordering from whatever site (Pet Meds for instance) the site will ask for your vet's contact info and they'll fax a request in for you.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Because Interceptor has htw prev in it you have to have a prescription from your vet. If your dog has recently had a htw test then they would have no problem with your ordering online. When you start ordering from whatever site (Pet Meds for instance) the site will ask for your vet's contact info and they'll fax a request in for you.


thanks but
i know that...what i was asking was whether or not the sites are reliable...interceptor says on their site that they only sell directly to vet offices. If that is true where do the sites get interceptor from?

china?!!?!?!? lol


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thanks but
> i know that...what i was asking was whether or not the sites are reliable...interceptor says on their site that they only sell directly to vet offices. If that is true where do the sites get interceptor from?
> 
> china?!!?!?!? lol


Yes it's the exact same product. You are only able to get it through your vet via a prescription. Pet meds is just the pharmacy that you chose to pick it up at.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

but interceptor says they don't sell to any sites

8. I buy Sentinel® Flavor Tabs® (or Interceptor® Flavor Tabs®) online through a retailer. Why do they not have product and where can I get it if they don't have it?

Since Novartis Animal Health does not sell directly to online retailers, we are not able to tell you where retailers purchase their product supply. Novartis supports the veterinary-client relationship and only sells its products directly to licensed veterinarians.

We recommend that you check with a veterinarian in your area for assistance and product availability. To find a veterinarian in your area, go to www.sentinelpet.com and click on the Veterinary Finder link.


twoisplenty said:


> Yes it's the exact same product. You are only able to get it through your vet via a prescription. Ped meds is just the pharmacy that you chose to pick it up at.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If you want to know, pick up the phone and call PetMeds. They're a very reputable company. If you don't trust the answers you're given here, go to the source. :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

but if interceptor themselves are saying that they dont sell it to petmeds or any site....how could petmeds have the real thing? 


jdatwood said:


> If you want to know, pick up the phone and call PetMeds. They're a very reputable company. If you don't trust the answers you're given here, go to the source. :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Why don't you call and ask, and then tell us the answer.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> but if interceptor themselves are saying that they dont sell it to petmeds or any site....how could petmeds have the real thing?


So call PetMeds and ask them how they get it. Easy enough. NOBODY here can give you the answer you're looking for. Just pick up the phone and save us another 10 page thread

I assure you that PetMeds isn't selling "bootleg" Interceptor


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh yes they are. I cook it up right in my kitchen and sell it to them.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

what's to call? interceptor already said that they dont sell it to anyone but vets....if petmeds were getting it from china they wouldnt tell me..and if they were buying it illegally from vets they wouldn't tell me!


meggels said:


> Oh yes they are. I cook it up right in my kitchen and sell it to them.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

You could always call Interceptor and verify with them directly whether or not they supply to petmeds.com.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

he's not going to understand :lol: /giveup!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Pet meds and other online retailers get it through vets who sell it "sideways" These companies contact vets and ask them to purchase it for them.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> Pet meds and other online retailers get it through vets who sell it "sideways" These companies contact vets and ask them to purchase it for them.


He won't believe you though.

FINAL WORD: CALL PET MEDS


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what's to call? interceptor already said that they dont sell it to anyone but vets....if petmeds were getting it from china they wouldnt tell me..and if they were buying it illegally from vets they wouldn't tell me!



You've already made up your mind it seems, so why bother starting this thread?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> Pet meds and other online retailers get it through vets who sell it "sideways" These companies contact vets and ask them to purchase it for them.


ok if you guys think they are reputable then ill give them a shot. when we say pet mes we are talking about ''1800petmeds'' right? is that the only reputable site?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

If you don't have luck finding it online let me know. If Quinn does alright on the trifexis I won't need his inteceptor. I might have enough to get you through for awhile.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to punch myself in the face.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I live somewhat close to their plant in NE, I've heard rumors that interceptor will be available again in 6-8 months. I believe Werecatrising is right that the pet pharmacies online get their meds like interceptor by contacting vets and asking them to get/buy it for them.

I've read that the manufacture (Novartis) will only guarantee their warranty for it, if it's purchased from a licensed Vet. Supposedly some online pharmacies may offer their own warranty guarantees for the medications.

I can personally recommend Omaha Vaccine (Pet Supplies Delivered) online pet store and pharmacy, it's a Vet-VIPPS certified pharmacy and I've been to their physical store/warehouse in Omaha and ordered meds without any issues. I don't think they have any interceptor in stock till it becomes available again though.

About Our Licensed Pharmacy


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

RC..... PetMeds, KV Vet, lots of veterinary supply places online. They are reputable. I deal with KV Vet but would not hesitate to try PetMeds, and everyone is right, relax please, and stop asking the same question if you cannot accept the answer. I've saved a lot of money purchasing meds online when needed and my vet is quite cooperative with it. Vets are used to dealing with the online sources.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't understand, you are all paranoid and worried....keep asking us and doubting us, refuse to actually, oh, I don't know...call the company for a direct answer....

And then after a little bit just decide to completely forgo your worries after never getting any real facts or answers and try it out.


*shakes head*


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

meggels said:


> I don't understand, you are all paranoid and worried....keep asking us and doubting us, refuse to actually, oh, I don't know...call the company for a direct answer....
> 
> And then after a little bit just decide to completely forgo your worries after never getting any real facts or answers and try it out.
> 
> ...


Because not everyone is able to process thoughts, emotions and information the same way that you do. If you think it's frustrating, imagine how frustrating it is to the person who's trying to communicate and isn't quite able to.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This is about more than just communicating. This is an on going behavior.

And I know I'm not the only one who has become very frustrated with the continuous posts like this.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> This is about more than just communicating. This is an on going behavior.
> 
> And I know I'm not the only one who has become very frustrated with the continuous posts like this.


i get frustrated with ''i got a new collar today'' threads...so i stay out of them....you're talking about illogical behavior...isn't posting a few times in a thread that frustrates you illogical?

I was not ignoring anyone's answers..i was just trying to talk it out with you guys....but it seems people don't like to be open minded...either way what you guys said made sense....although i did a little more research and it appears that petmeds has sent some packs from foreign companies....so im still on the fence of what i a going to do. Not that it matters bc interceptor is not available....i really am envious you got it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My vet once told me (actually I've heard this from multiple vets), that the meds that Place like 1800petmeds get are supplies that vets over ordered then sold. They also say that the product control is not guaranteed because there is no telling if the boxes sat in the sun, or a hot warehouse or some other environment.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> My vet once told me (actually I've heard this from multiple vets), that the meds that Place like 1800petmeds get are supplies that vets over ordered then sold. They also say that the product control is not guaranteed because there is no telling if the boxes sat in the sun, or a hot warehouse or some other environment.


Once again, hearsay. Plus I don't know how much I'd trust information like that from a vet considering that these online companies are in direct competition with them. Rather self-serving, wouldn't you say?

I have on several occasions asked my vet to give me a script for the meds that my dog needs so I can source it out elsewhere because they mark up the pricing something like 200%. When I commented on this to one of front office people, she gave me the verbal equivalent of a shrug and said "well, we are very competitively priced for the vets in this area."

For example, one medicine they wanted me to get they were going to charge me $35; I found it online for $7. Another time I was able to get it filled at a local Walmart or Publix under their "free medicines" program, just put in Zio's first name & one of our last names, & voila... free meds. 

Our vet is pretty cool about this stuff: if her initial pitch doesn't work ("you should put your dog on this medicine & this is how much it costs here...") she will not pressure us to get it from her if we have another source. In fact, one of the places we get the heartworm meds from routinely will call this vet for a script so they can fill it.

Do your research on the meds (who makes it, what the generic is, etc. The generic part is actually key.) Then start going online. Call & talk to these people. Besides 1800PetMeds I have also used Canadian sources. 

Caveat emptor,


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Once again, hearsay. Plus I don't know how much I'd trust information like that from a vet considering that these online companies are in direct competition with them. Rather self-serving, wouldn't you say?
> 
> I have on several occasions asked my vet to give me a script for the meds that my dog needs so I can source it out elsewhere because they mark up the pricing something like 200%. When I commented on this to one of front office people, she gave me the verbal equivalent of a shrug and said "well, we are very competitively priced for the vets in this area."
> 
> ...



Never said I listened to them  I've always ordered online.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Once again, hearsay. Plus I don't know how much I'd trust information like that from a vet considering that these online companies are in direct competition with them. Rather self-serving, wouldn't you say?
> 
> I have on several occasions asked my vet to give me a script for the meds that my dog needs so I can source it out elsewhere because they mark up the pricing something like 200%. When I commented on this to one of front office people, she gave me the verbal equivalent of a shrug and said "well, we are very competitively priced for the vets in this area."
> 
> ...


Mine actually told me the same thing. I kept ordering but started paying attion to dates and what not. My vet now offers online ordering and it's cheaper than what I have seen elsewhere so I just use them. My vet is a bit of a drive for me so I like being able to have them delivered since I order about 6 mos worth at a time.


----------

